# Safety Glasses with prescription lenses



## Thurman

Leah, if you are using only an Rx for the lower part of the glasses, "bi-focal", and only need some safety glasses for your workspace: You can buy high quality safety glasses at a number of safety item specialty stores, then buy the correct di-opters to put on the glasses. Ask me how I know to do this :thumbup:. My glasses are only impact resistant plastic up top, but magnifying on the bottom. I can buy safety glasses meeting all types of Govt. specs for less than $10 then buy the 1.50 di-opters for $16 to go on them. These work really well for me and saves my nice "real" glasses from damages. I also ride a motorcycle and have a nice pair of wrap around, tinted glasses to ride with, but cannot see the speedometer. I use the "stick-on" diopters for this also.


----------



## Leah Frances

Thurman - thanks for the info. :thumbsup:

I use the prescription lenses for distance, not reading. So I needed an overall lens and was excited not to have to drop $100-200 bucks on some safety glasses.


----------



## NCpaint1

You could always get those super cool looking jumbo safety goggles that fit over your glasses.

I switched to contacts years ago, I'm not all in on the surgery yet. I figured with all the advances in medicine, ill just wait for the pill.


----------



## Red Squirrel

I have regular prescription glasses, I always jsut put my safety glasses over them. I have a pair like this:










They are also known as birth control glasses. LOL

I actually prefer those then the standard safety glasses as they cover the eye area better. If something comes flying in an angle it's still going to hit you if wearing the standard safety glasses.


----------



## Leah Frances

I've got a set of goggles too. But I usually fog them up and then not wear them.... I have a face shield I use for certain high risk activities.


----------



## nap

Leah Frances said:


> . I have a face shield I use for certain high risk activities.


Um, you are referring to home repair, right?:laughing:

and I have to say; just can't deal with polycarbonate (plastic) lenses. Glass is the only thing I buy.


----------



## Thurman

Hey Leah, just found a new item: Safety glasses meeting all safety standards with made-in diopters, and some light tints for $6/pair. Actually beats the "stick-on" type. Can I mention "Safety Max" here? Ooops, I just did. The only place in my town I can get these though.


----------



## salvatoreleb123

Red Squirrel said:


> I have regular prescription glasses, I always jsut put my safety glasses over them. I have a pair like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are also known as birth control glasses. LOL
> 
> I actually prefer those then the standard safety eyeglasses as they cover the eye area better. If something comes flying in an angle it's still going to hit you if wearing the standard safety lenses.


nice and durable goggles you have,..



_________________________


----------



## md2lgyk

After ruining several pair of plastic-lens glasses by cleaning them with whatever shirt I happened to be wearing, I switched to glass. I now have progressive, safety glass lenses. A big plus is that safety glass lenses won't fit most designer frames - you must use frames designed for them. When I was still using plastic lenses, the frames I had were nearly $200. My current safety-glass frames were $29.


----------

